# DF: Vadim Finkelstein: Brock Lesnar Is Just A Product Of UFCs PR



## Clark Kent (Oct 28, 2010)

*Vadim Finkelstein: Brock Lesnar Is Just A Product Of UFCs PR
By snakerattle79 - 10-28-2010 05:39 AM
Originally Posted at: Deluxe Forums*
====================

Vadim Finkelstein: Brock Lesnar Is Just A Product Of UFC&#8217;s PR | Steve Rattlesnake MMA

Have you watched the fight Brock Lesnar and Cain Velasquez? If yes, what are your impressions?

Vadim Finkelstein: I have long said that Lesnar is more of a product of UFCs PR rather than a serious fighter and that fight clearly confirmed it.

And how do you assess Velasquez?

In my opinion, he is a very good fighter and also in his abilities and strengths. UFC now presents him as the best in the world and it is certainly debatable, but he is a real fighter, not a product of PR.

And what about the rumors that you are still negotiating with the UFC?

Its stupidity. We are not conducting such negotiations.

Now we are in active negotiations with Showtime on a contract extension, and perhaps we will renew it. But the UFC does not offer such opportunities and imposes its monopoly conditions. They believe that everyone should be in the UFC. We would love to fight with Lesnar, and Velasquez and all but why should we give up all these undertakings, all the years spent on Fedors development will go to them? Fedor did not grow in the UFC, right? So why should he go to the UFC? If Dana White wants to fight, he can easily hold it, because we do not mind. And while the contract with Showtime gives us more opportunities.

Fedor is now ready to fight. He is 34, he feels fine and is ready to work. He is ready to sign a contract for five or six fights, and do the job very well. He always says hes ready to act. We need to protect our interests.

Should we expect Fedor to fight in Japan on New Years Eve?

We discussed this possibility with the Japanese themselves were happy, but they had more difficulty and with an interesting opponent for Fedor, and many others. As a result, the negotiations did not even happened because there was no concrete proposal. Therefore, in the very near future have to wait for the completion of negotiations with Showtime, and even then it will become clear when and with whom Fedor will fight next.


Read More...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't care for Brock.  He walked out of WWE rather than 'return the favor' for the guys who put him over.  He's got legit heat with the Undertaker.  Lesner's big, but to me, he's a "Goldberg". Overhyped, pushed too soon, and of mediocre overall talent.


----------



## WC_lun (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't like Lesnar, but that has nothing to do with his ability.  He was a UFC champ and he had to fight to get that.  Did he get his shot early?  Yeah, I think so.  He still fought and won a match to get it, and he defended once.  The guys he fought were good fighters as well.  So while I don't like Lesnar at all, he does have talent.  I am also glad he is no longer the champ.


----------



## TheArtofDave (Nov 8, 2010)

Actually he defended 3 times. Losing on his third. He defended against Mir the 2nd fight successfully. Over came Carwin, where he got his *** beat but won via submission with an Arm Triangle.. successfully.

Then he rushed himself with Cain on his third defense, & got knocked out early.

Brock is just like any other inexperienced fighter. He will go back to the gym train harder. Study his fight, find out where he went wrong & take the necessary steps to get better & grow as a fighter. He'll learn how to not make those same mistakes.

I agree with the fact his heat with Undertaker was legit. However, whether you like Brock, or hate him. You've got to admit he's now got the time to round out his game & come back better.

Brock is not apart of UFC's hype machine. If you want to see over hyped fighters turn to Strike Force.


----------

